# Mt. Dutton Elk



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

How's the elk herd in Mr. Dutton. My dad has 14 points but he's also 64 years old now. Not sure where to put him in for. He wants to draw a tag and get it over soon. He's wishing for an elk in the 350 class. Any pointers would be very helpful. Thanks for taking a minute to post your replys. 


Or should i put him in for a CWMU? Which one?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Dutton is a hard place to hunt. It is rugged and steep with relatively few roads. Can your father hike well? If not, I think I'd look somewhere other than Dutton.

the quality bulls are there to be had, if you can get to them.


----------



## PeakHunter (Sep 9, 2011)

Why don't you put your dad in for the Late Pahvant tag. He should draw with that many points. I know its not during the rut, but still a good hunt and he could get that 350 bull he is after.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Talking to quite a few friends who have hunted the unit it is a nasty sucker. So it may be tough for your dad to get around unless he can hike well. There are some good bulls down there, just a tough hunt.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

It seems the avg age has been going down on Dutton for the past 4-5 yrs. That 350 your dad is after may prove to be elusive with bulls in the 4-6 year range. I'm sure there are a few 350s around but not like years past.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

With a lot of work you COULD find a 350 bull on the Wasatch or Manti, but you are really looking at an average closer to 320. I see you said he is 64, depending on how well he can get around these two units might be a better option since there are A LOT of roads/ATv trails.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dutton is a young man's elk unit. And, the herd has slipped a bit as of late. Unless you have horses, or you are willing/able to hike way back in, I would look for other options. The Manti and Wasatch have more elk, and a LOT more accessibility.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

You will need to bring 4 guys about the size of Pro or your frying pan and stay for awhile. You could drive down to Antimony and hire the guy with mules to pack you and the elk out ( about $350 ). I did see 2 really nice bulls last season that would make it over the 350 mark but being 62 years old and I can hike, I wouldn't have gone in after them. Good luck and I do hope he gets his Bull.


----------

